
500 Migrants May Have Died in Sinking of Boat in Mediterranean, U.N. Says - billhendricksjr
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/21/world/europe/500-may-have-died-in-sinking-of-migrant-boat-in-mediterranean-un-says.html
======
billhendricksjr
Can anyone share some better reporting on this story? I haven't seen any
substantive updates since yesterday.

